

Ask HN: Domain names that start with a number, good, or bad idea? - tokyoshiba

Specifically something like 29fish.com (which I just made up). Is this confusing (twentyninefish.com ??), bad for SEO? Is it ill advised? Would it be better to own juicefish.com?
======
roxstar
I think it is fine, but if you can't get both (29fish and twentyninefish) you
might want to consider the latter.

It is more likely though that a person would type 29 over twentynine just over
the shear size of the word, same goes for things like 103 and such, but thirty
could easily be typed.

Sorry if that came off rambly but the size of the number typed will matter and
you most definitily don't want something like 2fish.com if you can't get
twofish.com but 103fish.com if you can't get it spelled out would be fine it
is going to depend on the size of number word typed.

------
david_shaw
It's worked out alright for 37signals.

~~~
tokyoshiba
True, but I wonder if that is somewhat due to their audience, which is tech
savvy. If the audience was the GQ Public, but of say slightly above average to
high intelligence, would they be as comfortable thinking that way?

------
Mz
Stuff I have read indicates that, ideally, you should be able to convey it
verbally without a lot of explaining. If it isn't clear whether it is "4" or
"for" or "fore" in the domain name, you have a problem. I ran into that issue
(of not being able to readily convey it verbally) with my first domain name so
firsthand experience backs that up (though the issue wasn't a number).

